
Building a SaaS in Public: Bookmark App – Day 1(ish) - charly1811
https://charlesthecoder.dev/building-saas-in-public-bookmark-app-day-1/
======
DeonPenny
As someone who is just getting over the hump of actually getting people over a
long period of time to use a app and give feedback.

I think the best thing I did was find someone willing to talk and test the app
outa few times per week. When I talked to users and built and talked it didn't
work as well as finding someone willing to look at a half finish product to
test the product. I used them almost like product managers and I was a bespoke
dev shop.

One since they help build it they more usually use it and will tell you what's
broken. They are also are super willing to tell others about it since they
have skin in the game.

~~~
metabeard
I've previously had a Pocket subscription and switched to Bear Pro to track
bookmarks but neither is perfect. I would be happy to offer feedback each week
as you build out your app.

~~~
charly1811
Hi Metabeard! If you're interested in having a chat about your experience with
other tools and possibly becoming an early adopter of my app you can shoot me
an email at charles@charlesthecoder.dev :)

~~~
DeonPenny
Dope, also I got this advice from the Mom test. Another thing I got from it is
informal meetings work best. Just get a number and call.

~~~
charly1811
I also read the Mom Test! I'm almost done with the book it's been a great
resource to learn from! My telegram is
[https://t.me/celoubao](https://t.me/celoubao) we can schedule a call or
direct message from there if you want

